
Show HN: A sock service that keeps things simple - kolemcrae
https://bulkblacksocks.com
======
greenyoda
Wouldn't you be competing with Amazon.com, which can deliver _any_ kind of
socks to your door (with free two-day shipping for Prime members)? Not to
mention that Amazon can send you underwear (or anything else you want) with
the same shipment.

I can't see myself maintaining an online account with a separate business just
to get one type of item that's easy to get elsewhere. I'm much happier just
dealing with Amazon for all my needs (and yes, I do buy socks there).

~~~
kolemcrae
Hey, great point!

the main difference is this one you don't have to go and purchase each time.
It auto sends you the socks every couple of months so you never have to worry
about going and buying more.

Basically makes it so you never have to even think about socks.

------
EmptyMoon
This may be pedantic, but there's a couple typos on
[https://bulkblacksocks.com/socks.html](https://bulkblacksocks.com/socks.html)
which make me think twice about signing up.

'Heals' is a pretty critical one. Even though the service is dead-simple I
want to trust my socks source knows the distinction.

~~~
kolemcrae
Good catch!

I've gone ahead and fixed that.

Let me know of any other obvious ones I might miss! I am only human!

------
stephentmcm
Not sure about the rest of the world but all* Australian supermarkets have a
socks and undies section where you can pick up a 3 pack of black (or white)
socks for about $9AUD.

*All in this case being the two major companies.

------
throweway
Could extend this to underwear, razor blades, bobby pins, printer paper, etc

------
osullivj
Gotta be merino wool. Cotton socks just don't cut it...

~~~
kolemcrae
Hey! Thanks for the comment. Gotta say to each their own on this one. I find
wool can get too hot for my feet!

I wanted to keep this service extremely affordable is well and I have a
feeling using Merino Wool would increase the cost!

Thanks again, I appreciate it.

~~~
osullivj
You're welcome. Yes, merino would increase the cost massively. I pay 5GBP per
pair. High end sports clothing is made from merino:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merino#Athletic_clothing_and_o...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merino#Athletic_clothing_and_outdoor_accessories)

The combination of comfort and temperature regulation is unbeatable,
especially if you're prone to sweaty feet.

